# TRT with Tren Ace



## jiorio95 (Jan 17, 2016)

In the Fall I ran a TRT dose of test e with EQ and loved it.  Was thinking of deca next but when discussing with my source, she also mentioned she has Tren Ace on hand.

I am now toying with the idea of 200 Test Ethanate/wk and 350-400 of Tren Ace/wk for 12 weeks.  

As always, feedback appreciated.  I like the TRT doses of tests cause I am acne/gyno prone.  With the EQ I had no negative sides at all.  

Thoughts?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2016)

Acne and gyno prone isn't a big deal if u keep your estrogen under control. What do u usually take for that?


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have adex, clomid, etc on hand.  For whatevr reason when I ran 600mg of test cyp I had horrid acne that lasted 6 months.  In High School it was terrible also.  It has steered me away from test only cycles and stuff like dbol, but var, eq, trt doses have been controllable with prescription treatments.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 17, 2016)

U ever try aromasin? Aromasin controls my acne much better than adex. I know the acne sucks man but it is controllable.


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 17, 2016)

I will try that.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jan 18, 2016)

tren is know to give a false E2 number on blood work..


----------



## bvs (Jan 18, 2016)

I ran my trt of 250 test e and 350 tren ace and i liked it a lot. This was my first run of tren and i stuck to low test/high tren for the same reasons as you have stated (gyno, acne) and didnt have any issues. Id have some caber on hand for progesterone just in case but at low dose tren i didnt need it. The one thing that did happen was that it messed with my mental state to the point where i nearly left my girlfriend. But its important to remember that it's the tren making you think like that


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 18, 2016)

bvs said:


> I ran my trt of 250 test e and 350 tren ace and i liked it a lot. This was my first run of tren and i stuck to low test/high tren for the same reasons as you have stated (gyno, acne) and didnt have any issues. Id have some caber on hand for progesterone just in case but at low dose tren i didnt need it. The one thing that did happen was that it messed with my mental state to the point where i nearly left my girlfriend. But its important to remember that it's the tren making you think like that



Interesting, how were the results physique wise? That mental side affect sounds scarey as hell!


----------



## mickems (Jan 18, 2016)

Why not use tren e instead of the ace? it's for a length of time anyway and you most likely can avoid some sides from it. .02


----------



## bvs (Jan 18, 2016)

jiorio95 said:


> Interesting, how were the results physique wise? That mental side affect sounds scarey as hell!



physique was hard and dry and the best ive ever looked. the mental side will effect everyone different, for example some guys get increased anger and if you cant control it then it can quickly go bad. i just had a hard time controlling my increased libido haha


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 19, 2016)

mickems said:


> Why not use tren e instead of the ace? it's for a length of time anyway and you most likely can avoid some sides from it. .02



Hadn't considered that.  I figured Ace would be out of my system faster and if I had any bad sides it would be easier to stop.  I never thought about it from you the other side of less pinning and more constant levels. I'll see if I have access to it.


----------



## Bust My Ass (Jan 20, 2016)

Tren at 50mg everyday is a good dose for you man.  Water goes down and strength goes up very quickly. (not necessarily a good thing lol)

Just don't use it if you plan on getting bloods done soon.  It WILL lower your HDL cholesterol very dramatically.  Your doc will be like


----------



## jiorio95 (Jan 20, 2016)

Bust My Ass said:


> Tren at 50mg everyday is a good dose for you man.  Water goes down and strength goes up very quickly. (not necessarily a good thing lol)
> 
> Just don't use it if you plan on getting bloods done soon.  It WILL lower your HDL cholesterol very dramatically.  Your doc will be like



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 20, 2016)

mickems said:


> Why not use tren e instead of the ace? it's for a length of time anyway and you most likely can avoid some sides from it. .02



id do 200mg of tes e & tren e.  

stay small dose wise and learn the compound.


----------



## Schredder (Jan 20, 2016)

If you havent used Tren before use the Acetate ester.  If you do happen to be one of the unfortunate ones who encounters the nasty side of Tren you will be able to stop and have the drug leave your system much sooner than the Enanthate ester.  Better to have that option.

I think a 350-400mg per week with ED injections is a good starting point and along side you TRT dose you will make some good progress.  

I Have ran high Test/high Tren, really high Test/high Tren, and low Test/high Tren and having Tren higher than Test is the way to go by far IMO.  Much easier to control E2 and in turn have prolactin stay in range and with Tren being the far superior compound of the two you can let IT do the work.


----------



## brutus79 (Jan 20, 2016)

I have bad temper issues with tren... on last 10 days from when I can feel it start to kick in. Use the ace ester- you want that shit out if it doesn't agree with you.

As an aside- test always gave me horrible cystic acne over 400 wk. Tried everything- every forum cure, ai's, everything. This cycle I stopped drinking milk- running a gram of test a week and not one ****ing zit. No dairy = no zits. I drink a few quarts of egg whites with chocolate syrup every day instead.


----------

